# Need to find Safety class to get LTC in MASS.



## italiano10257 (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey everyone, I'm looking to get my LTC. I live in the Boston area, will travel, does anyone know a good gun club in MA where I can get my certificate and any paperwork required? Also a place where I can go back and do shooting with an instructor after I get my license? Thanks!

- Ben


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.nrahq.org/education/training/find.asp

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## iburnpowdah (Apr 6, 2009)

*Nes*

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16627


----------

